# looking for land in western US



## RanchOregon (Jul 23, 2013)

Hello, I'm a land buyer looking for new areas to buy land in the western US. In California, I've studied Humboldt/Trinity/Mendocino/Del Norte counties pretty well, as well as Central and southcentral Oregon. Does anyone have any regions they could suggest where there is value in homesteading, farming, or grazing land? thanks, www.ranchoregon.com


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Sent you a PM...


----------

